# اللحام والقطع أسفل سطح الماء



## ahmedzhelmy (13 سبتمبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تكنولوجيا اللحام [/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]أساسيات تكنولوجيا التصنيع (تشكيل المعادن بدون قطع) [/font]


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بحث ممتاز
وتوصيات هامة للسلامة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sayed00 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور دكتور على الموضوع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (8 فبراير 2010)

موضوع قيم مشكور استاذنا العزيز ونأمل المزيد وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------

